# Kodiak Air filter?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've heard good things about Uni filters... not so good about K&N... I have K&N in my truck and Jeep, so I know how dust clogs them quickly... 

Just wondering what would be best, a Uni or stock? And where is the best place to buy?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure if its good or bad but my uni is spotless and i have had it probably 6 months.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

On you atv Uni or Twin Air is the best IMO. I have a K&N on my Truck....but never on a bike unless your racing it.....that is me though.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Where's the best place to buy? BikeBandit? CheapCycleParts?

tried mudthrowers but they only sell the K&N...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

what oil do you use on the twin air? the no toil says don't use it on uni filters... the twinair oil is expensive....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone ever buy from rocky mountain atv/mc?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's where i always buy my filters and filter oil/cleaner.
i use twin air with no toil.
its good stuff.


----------

